# After them chukar



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Congrats, looks like an excellent day!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

nothing funner than chukar.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin bout, git em up n put em down


----------

